# KJV Translation Rules



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2007)

Source: http://www.Jesus-is-lord.com/transrul.htm



> THE RULES FOR TRANSLATING
> 
> The King was for appointing fifty-four learned men to this great and good work; but the number actually employed upon it, in the first instance, was forty-seven. Order was also taken, that the bishops, in their several dioceses, should find what men of learning there were, who might be able to assist; and the bishops were to write to them, earnestly charging them, at the king's desire, to send in their suggestions and critical observations, that so, as his Majesty remarks, "our said intended translation may have the help and furtherance of all our principal learned men within this our kingdom."
> 
> ...


----------



## KMK (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for that!


----------

